# Cruise Control



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, so I had to do a fair bit of driving at the weekend on the M25 and M4 so made use of the cruise control in my Megane. 

Thing is, I set it to 70mph and obviously it keeps that exactly constant speed regardless of the incline on the road. But I'm getting the impression it makes you look like a bit of a b*stard driver when anyone not using cruise control is so inconsistent with their speed. 

For example, nice shiny new Audi on the motorway late last night. I set my cruise control and Audi man overtakes me doing about 5mph more than I'm doing with cruise control on.

Both approach a hill and my car sticks to exactly the same speed as on the flat, I then creep up on Audi man and overtake him on the hill as he's slowed down by 10mph or so. 

He then speeds up and overtakes me, this went on for a little while until he's ego could take no more and he guns it off at about 100 to prove how fast his TDI was. 

But the thing was, he probably thought I was being a pain when I was just using cruise control. 

Anyone else noticed this as I have on more than one occasion? :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yep notice it all the time, some folk are so erratic with speed for no reason. Its the folk that blast past then cut in and drop to 60 ish that annoy me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah exactly, they overtake you then pull in, in front of you and slow down. So you go past them again and again. 

Seems people do 60 then 80 then 60 then 70. Cruise control is great for keeping a real steady speed, obviously but highlights how bad others are at being consistent.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah exactly, they overtake you then pull in, in front of you and slow down. So you go past them again and again.
> 
> Seems people do 60 then 80 then 60 then 70. Cruise control is great for keeping a real steady speed, obviously but highlights how bad others are at being consistent.


Yeah its strange seeing the same people pass you and then slow down. Usually set the CC to around 75-80mph to go with the flow of traffic.

Just bought myself a 225 megane as im doing a fair amount of motorway driving atm with work, very comfy i must add.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I sometimes start to question my cruise control if it's not giving me dodgy readings. 

Every time I drive up the A90 I seem to end up tripping over the same cars continuously all the way from Dundee to Aberdeen. 

Irritates me that one minute they are passing me at 85mph, then drifting down to 65mph, creeping up at me going 1mph faster and boxing me in behind slow cars. 

It get worse when they perform emergency stops as they see a speed camera. 

It is hard to keep cruise control enabled for any length of time on that road who it really should be easy.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> Ok, so I had to do a fair bit of driving at the weekend on the M25 and M4 so made use of the cruise control in my Megane.
> 
> Thing is, I set it to 70mph and obviously it keeps that exactly constant speed regardless of the incline on the road. But I'm getting the impression it makes you look like a bit of a b*stard driver when anyone not using cruise control is so inconsistent with their speed.
> 
> ...


All the time pal.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

I had this with a Golf on the M62 last night towards Hull. 

Cruise set to 75mph, and passed him. He then sped up and sat in the middle lane, i overtook again and he sped up and blocked me in behind a lorry in the nearside lane. 

This went on all the way from the Sheffield turnoff right into Hull, matching my speed so i couldn't pull out and forcing me to gun it to get infront to overtake traffic in my lane. 

Got right up my chuff, what a waste of fuel


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

There are rules to using cruise control .

When on cruise move to lane 2 for an overtake before the middle lane road hog slowly gaining from behind can block you in even if it means moving out too soon .

If he can hog the overtaking lane so can you .

If you do let the MLM get a bit close cut him up !!!!

He shouldnt be there .

If the car you are overtaking (on cruise ) speeds up , speed up yourself , cut him up , resume cruise .

If the car thats just overtaken you slows again , repass him on the inside .


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

blackS2000 said:


> There are rules to using cruise control .


Yeah, don't use it. You're not in full control of the car with it on.

And to the one that says they set it to 75-80mph, why?, the limit is 70mph. "Keeping up with flow of traffic" won't be an excuse if you get pulled by plod.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

neilos said:


> Yeah, don't use it. You're not in full control of the car with it on.
> 
> And to the one that says they set it to 75-80mph, why?, the limit is 70mph. "Keeping up with flow of traffic" won't be an excuse if you get pulled by plod.


You'll never get pulled for 75mph and even very unlikely for 80mph either.

Speedometers usually always overestimate your speed by a few MPHs too.

If anybody says they don't occasionally speed, they are kidding themselves on.

There is a time and place for everything though.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

neilos said:


> Yeah, don't use it. You're not in full control of the car with it on.
> 
> And to the one that says they set it to 75-80mph, why?, the limit is 70mph. "Keeping up with flow of traffic" won't be an excuse if you get pulled by plod.


75mph in my car = 70mph on the satnav as Kerr mentioned


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Active type cruise control is the only one to have in the UK what with the amount of cars we have on the roads.

The standard cruise control is pretty useless, I always have the same issue as the OP and in the end just turn it off. The active systems are a joy to use.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

neilos said:


> Yeah, don't use it. You're not in full control of the car with it on.
> 
> And to the one that says they set it to 75-80mph, why?, the limit is 70mph. "Keeping up with flow of traffic" won't be an excuse if you get pulled by plod.


Mate , 95% of drivers today are not in full control of the car regardless of cruise or ABS or any other driver aids .

It was a statistic from some organisation doing the rounds not so long ago that 95 % drivers are , at the VERY BEST of their current ability Barely adequate !!

Que the " I've never had an accident so I must be good " My GF says I'm a good driver " etc.etc.etc .

The fact remains if you've not had any form of tuition since passing a basic learner driving test you're not likely to be better than barely adequate :tumbleweed:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> The Active type cruise control is the only one to have in the UK what with the amount of cars we have on the roads.
> 
> The standard cruise control is pretty useless, I always have the same issue as the OP and in the end just turn it off. The active systems are a joy to use.


Agree with that, gave up on using cruise in the Civic, can be helpful in those average speed zones that seem to be more prevalent than open motorway these days 

That said, there are still people that totally disregard them, got in a couple of tiffs with such folk.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Tried it a few times, didn't like it 

I'm sure if you really want to fall asleep at the wheel keeping the same speed constantly it's great. 

Personally i'd prefer to change speeds, even in an average camera zone if necessary, unlike all the pillocks sitting in the outside lane at exactly the same speed as the inside lane.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> The Active type cruise control is the only one to have in the UK what with the amount of cars we have on the roads.
> 
> The standard cruise control is pretty useless, I always have the same issue as the OP and in the end just turn it off. The active systems are a joy to use.


Don't wish to sound ignorant but how does the active system work? I have never had CC let alone AS.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't wish to sound ignorant but how does the active system work? I have never had CC let alone AS.


Recognises the distance between yourself and the car above, will keep you at the same distance.

I.E, if that car slows down, so will yours


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Use cruise all the time, and yes happens like this, like others say if your don't adaptive cruise you adapt a driving style via cruise to accommodate overtake/inclines etc.

For me with arthritis it's a godsend.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Recognises the distance between yourself and the car above, will keep you at the same distance.
> 
> I.E, if that car slows down, so will yours


Cheers fella, well educated now. :thumb:


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I love the cruise control on my Mondeo, I wish that I had active CC, but oh well. Mine has a + and - button, so you can adjust it a little bit faster or slower, but it really depends on traffic conditions, if its a busy road, or has congestions with lorries trying to overtake each other etc. then don't bother. But if you are on a fairly quiet bit and want the car to do a bit more of the work then its perfect. Its a bit like automatic lights and windscreen wipers, the little things seem to just take some of the effort out, leaving you to relax a bit more, or enjoy throwing it into the corners


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use cruise control whenever on a run. Otherwise what's the point of having it?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I use mine all the time, even in 30mph and 40mph etc. I think it lets me watch the road, not my speed. Not much traffic where I live though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> I use mine all the time, even in 30mph and 40mph etc. I think it lets me watch the road, not my speed. Not much traffic where I live though


Just how much concentration do you need at that speed?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've had it in every car I've owned since 2006 and haven't used it once. I don't think it's such a chore to just drive the car :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use cc quite often and use it a lot like an automatic. Using the + and - to increase / decrease speed when other car drivers do not keep a constant speed. I've used it this way ever since I got my first car with it, in 2004.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only car i ever had cruise on was the rover 75 and mainly used just for average speed check stretches.

When i did use cruise on a good long run it never bothered me what anyone thought of me if i had to overtake i did and if they sped off i just dropped back in lane and continued the relaxed drive listening to the podcast stories...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Regular cruise control is only good on completely empty roads.

The adaptive cruise control fitted in my car is brilliant. Set it at whatever speed you want and it will accelerate and brake to match the traffic, even lets you change gear whilst it's on.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Just how much concentration do you need at that speed?


Is that a serious question??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Is that a serious question??


Yeah, it is. How much concentration is required to occasionally glance at the dash in a 30-40 limit, or even just gauge how fast you're going based upon however many factors?

If that really is taking away a big amount of your ability to concentrate, maybe you should keep to walking/cycling rather than driving with cruise control.

Personally i've never felt the need to keep at exactly 30mph constantly.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> Ok, so I had to do a fair bit of driving at the weekend on the M25 and M4 so made use of the cruise control in my Megane.
> 
> Thing is, I set it to 70mph and obviously it keeps that exactly constant speed regardless of the incline on the road. But I'm getting the impression it makes you look like a bit of a b*stard driver when anyone not using cruise control is so inconsistent with their speed.
> 
> ...


Maybe the Audi driver shouldn't have been so cheap and spec'd cruise control... :thumb: or learn how to use it. The same happens to me with overtaking, every couple of minutes I knock the speed up a bit to make a distance between me and the car I've already over taken 2/3 times


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, it is. How much concentration is required to occasionally glance at the dash in a 30-40 limit, or even just gauge how fast you're going based upon however many factors?
> 
> If that really is taking away a big amount of your ability to concentrate, maybe you should keep to walking/cycling rather than driving with cruise control.
> 
> Personally i've never felt the need to keep at exactly 30mph constantly.


Very useful when driving through Nottingham for example, to keep it at a constant 30mph up the hills covered with speed cameras?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Corfate said:


> Very useful when driving through Nottingham for example, to keep it at a constant 30mph up the hills covered with speed cameras?


Alternatively, you could dip below 30 occasionally or notice the big bright yellow cameras, or just anything else on the road/pavement which may not be as blaringly obvious.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, it is. How much concentration is required to occasionally glance at the dash in a 30-40 limit, or even just gauge how fast you're going based upon however many factors?
> 
> If that really is taking away a big amount of your ability to concentrate, maybe you should keep to walking/cycling rather than driving with cruise control.
> 
> Personally i've never felt the need to keep at exactly 30mph constantly.


I would rather be looking out for children etc running out in front of me rather than "gauge" how fast I am going.

Thanks for your concern, but I can decide for myself what I do.

The Police probably wont agree with you on that one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> I would rather be looking out for children etc running out in front of me rather than "gauge" how fast I am going.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, but I can decide for myself what I do.
> 
> The Police probably wont agree with you on that one.


What won't they agree with me on? Keeping under 30 and paying attention rather than sleeping behind the wheel?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

With regards cruise control there are a couple of criteria with its use or I should say users .

Those that do not have it therefore will slow down and speed up i.e. their speed will vary .

Those that have it and do not use it because it requires more effort and lots of forward thinking/planning and because they are clearly one of the 95% mentioned previously that cannot be bothered to put any effort into becoming a better driver.

Their speed will also vary up and down but will average out to 40 mph regardless of the posted speed limit .

Those that have it and have bothered to put the effort into using it and therefore save fuel , give their passengers a smoother ride , can make better progress , do not have to worry about speed cameras and limits .


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Personally i've never felt the need to keep at exactly 30mph constantly.


This bit? You never mentioned staying below the speed limit. How do you gauge the speed anyway?

If staying at a constant speed puts you to sleep, then you must have enjoyable flights, or should pilots not use their autopilot?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

blackS2000 said:


> With regards cruise control there are a couple of criteria with its use or I should say users .
> 
> Those that do not have it therefore will slow down and speed up i.e. their speed will vary .
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have it, but very rarely use it. I've only ever used it at great length, on a stretch of the A1(M) between Durham and Peterborough, and that was only because it was 3am on a Sunday morning. Average speed camera roadworks, it's also great.

Apart from that, I don't seem the need for it, takes the fun/enjoyment out of driving too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> This bit? You never mentioned staying below the speed limit. How do you gauge the speed anyway?
> 
> If staying at a constant speed puts you to sleep, then you must have enjoyable flights, or should pilots not use their autopilot?


By surroundings, gear, revs?

So you think pilots entirely rely on autopilot and they fly within metres of the ground constantly?

Sure, I see the point of it on a desert highway in say utah. On a nsl road in the uk, no. No very straight roads i'm aware of have very little traffic, no matter what the time of day.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> With regards cruise control there are a couple of criteria with its use or I should say users .
> 
> Those that do not have it therefore will slow down and speed up i.e. their speed will vary .
> 
> ...


Why does cruise control require forward thinking/planning?

You're planning to keep a given speed regardless of conditions?


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Alternatively, you could dip below 30 occasionally or notice the big bright yellow cameras, or just anything else on the road/pavement which may not be as blaringly obvious.


Why on earth would i do that?

I set it to 30mph for the very fact i know there's cameras, and it makes my life easier not having to worry about the speed limit?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Why does cruise control require forward thinking/planning?
> 
> You're planning to keep a given speed regardless of conditions?


Because , as you so eloquently point out , you have to plan on altering the speed given the current situation and to adapt to others who do not keep to a consistent speed .

As has been mentioned , with out cruise ,the speed of the "great unwashed " will vary considerably causing changes in your own speed just as it do'es without cruise .

Coincidentally I too traveled the M4 /M25 at the week end after spending Friday /Saturday in Bath and managed the whole trip, including the M26/M20 on cruise almost the entire way despite the traffic density between 0930/1230.

As pointed out previously , using cruise control is an acquired skill some people do not choose to adopt and therefore miss out on the benefits it brings .

A bit like using other skills that defines a good driver from the bad , hogging the middle lane ,tailgating and not using signals correctly at roundabouts springs to mind in the "cannot be bothered" brigade .

I also have to say that my own car has not got cruise so the only chance I do get to use it is when I drive the wife's car .


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Active cruise and the speed limiter are used on just about every journey and are really good features. The speed limiter can pick the speed from the map data too.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

AAAh Now there you have me . My wifes car has a speed limiter but I do not see the point of this when you've got cruise control .

With cruise on at ,say , 30 mph , the car goes at 30 mph obviously , uphill or down .

What is the point of setting the limiter to , say 30 , then using the gas pedal ,not being able to go faster than 30 mph ???


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

My car has normal cruise control which I use on motorways. I would have spec'd adaptive cruise control if it didn't require a big ugly radar sensor on the front of the car. That was the dealbreaker for me. If the front of the car is a face, the radar sensor is some sort of freaky third eye.

I used to feel the same way about parking sensors. They used to be like warts infecting bumpers but thankfully they are much more successfuly intergrated these days.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

blackS2000 said:


> AAAh Now there you have me . My wifes car has a speed limiter but I do not see the point of this when you've got cruise control .
> 
> With cruise on at ,say , 30 mph , the car goes at 30 mph obviously , uphill or down .
> 
> What is the point of setting the limiter to , say 30 , then using the gas pedal ,not being able to go faster than 30 mph ???


I had this on my old car, and it was very useful around speed cameras in town where traffic is constantly changing speed. Just an extra barrier against going over the limit incase your concentration slips 

Guess you could also use it if you're towing a trailer or something


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

MA3RC said:


> Maybe the Audi driver shouldn't have been so cheap and spec'd cruise control... :thumb: or learn how to use it. The same happens to me with overtaking, every couple of minutes I knock the speed up a bit to make a distance between me and the car I've already over taken 2/3 times


Irony was, looking at the car it certainly didn't look cheap so probably not using that feature or not knowing how to.

I did actually do exactly as you said, past the car, put the speed up a little to increase the gap then settled back to 70.

Next thing I know steaming past at 85ish. I suspect the big car may have been making up for something. haha


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> What is the point of setting the limiter to , say 30 , then using the gas pedal ,not being able to go faster than 30 mph ???


Because then you can never speed and concentrate on more important stuff like the road. It's rare that you can actually turn on cruise and never adjust it. It's great in average speed areas, especially where traffic is constantly varying speed and obviously in 30mph areas where you don't want to be glancing down at your speedo all the time in case there is a hidden camera van behind a bush.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I think some posters are missing the wider uses for cruise control here. For instance, I have a bad back (torn disc and swelling of the spine to be exact) and it gives me really bad sciatica, just pressing the throttle pedal at a constant 70 mph is very very painful to do for any longer than about 20 mins, as for town driving with a clutch pedal; forget it! I've had to sell my 407sw as the clutch was getting too heavy to use, despite having had surgery in the past, the quack has advised me that more surgery probably won't correct the problem and that my job doesn't help (I'm a teacher so spend all day standing around or pacing up and down a classroom and leaning down to pupils level is really hard to do atm, glad I am on holiday lol) so it's never gunna get any better, oh and I am 30 next week haha, not even that old  So in my case having the cruise on when I was driving 125 miles a day was the only way I could travel that distance without public transport which would take literally 3 times as long due to location, so it is essential for me to drive at constant speeds these days otherwise it was foot to the floor (bit easier than feathering the pedal) and 70 mph dialed into the limiter. Come September I will be able to walk to work which should help a bit and I'm not sure I will replace my 407, just use my CLK more and the X5 when I can get it (raised driving position = less nerve stretch  )

On the original point though, yes I agree, but on my commute from one end of the A55 to the other, it was a rare occasion (maybe a Friday afternoon when peeps come for bank holiday weekend) was there any traffic that required me to press any pedals; most of the time for the last 5 years, I have accelerated into 6th as fast as possible then for nearly 50 miles haven't had to do anything, just concentrate on the road and my day :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

paralla said:


> My car has normal cruise control which I use on motorways. I would have spec'd adaptive cruise control if it didn't require a big ugly radar sensor on the front of the car. That was the dealbreaker for me. If the front of the car is a face, the radar sensor is some sort of freaky third eye.
> 
> I used to feel the same way about parking sensors. They used to be like warts infecting bumpers but thankfully they are much more successfuly intergrated these days.


TBF that is one ugly active cruise, looks like an after thought. The newer ones don't have a big ball, they are just flat and hardly noticeable.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

blackS2000 said:


> Those that have it and have bothered to put the effort into using it and therefore save fuel , give their passengers a smoother ride , can make better progress , do not have to worry about speed cameras and limits .


Smoother ride accelerating from say 70 -75 is that supposed to throw you in your seats then? better progress? surely varying your speeds to suit the situation is better progress an empty road but you have it set to 70?

as said apart from empty quiet motor ways or speed cameras your constantly changing your speeds to suit the condiitons hence active CC. me right foot would soon get bored


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> By surroundings, gear, revs?
> 
> So you think pilots entirely rely on autopilot and they fly within metres of the ground constantly?
> 
> Sure, I see the point of it on a desert highway in say utah. On a nsl road in the uk, no. No very straight roads i'm aware of have very little traffic, no matter what the time of day.


Seems like you have to take more things into consideration than just pressing a button.

Pilots use it so they monitor instruments etc without having to worry about if the plane is on course or not.

Maybe you don't but the many of the replies on this post seem to find a use for it. I can travel to my work on an A road and never meet traffic, so works for me.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> Smoother ride accelerating from say 70 -75 is that supposed to throw you in your seats then? better progress? surely varying your speeds to suit the situation is better progress an empty road but you have it set to 70?
> 
> as said apart from empty quiet motor ways or speed cameras your constantly changing your speeds to suit the condiitons hence active CC. me right foot would soon get bored


Do not understand the reference to being "thrown in your seats " .

You make better progress by driving at a constant speed i.e. with cruise on , not by varying speed .

Ask any HGV driver about steady speed and making progress ! Most make the same progress at 56 mph on cruise that the average motorist do's doing 65-75 and back again .

As I said I and others use cruise constantly so it is easily possible with a bit of effort.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Corfate said:


> Why on earth would i do that?
> 
> I set it to 30mph for the very fact i know there's cameras, and it makes my life easier not having to worry about the speed limit?


Yeah, because it's exactly 30 that will kill and not 29 and big bright yellow speed cameras are so easy to miss.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> Because , as you so eloquently point out , you have to plan on altering the speed given the current situation and to adapt to others who do not keep to a consistent speed .
> 
> As has been mentioned , with out cruise ,the speed of the "great unwashed " will vary considerably causing changes in your own speed just as it do'es without cruise .
> 
> ...


So where does cruise control come in to altering your speed, the point being, to keep a certain speed?

If it's a skill that you need a gadget to be able to maintain a relatively consistent speed, god help you in traffic jams.

I'm figuring you can tell who is using cruise control as they're the ones that overtake at +.1 mph, regardless of other road users.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, because it's exactly 30 that will kill and not 29 and big bright yellow speed cameras are so easy to miss.


Speed limits 30, well within the law to do bang on 30 if i so choose. You don't seem to understand, i know where all the speed cameras are, i just choose to stick on the CC at 30 and not have to worry about constantly looking down at the speedo.

Anyway, i don't want to argue, it's pointless.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> Seems like you have to take more things into consideration than just pressing a button.
> 
> Pilots use it so they monitor instruments etc without having to worry about if the plane is on course or not.
> 
> Maybe you don't but the many of the replies on this post seem to find a use for it. I can travel to my work on an A road and never meet traffic, so works for me.


Yet strangely I manage it every day without needing to actively concentrate on it.

Maybe you drive on a road where there is virtually no traffic at all and a nsl, i'm yet to see one where i've been in the uk.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I think some posters are missing the wider uses for cruise control here. For instance, I have a bad back (torn disc and swelling of the spine to be exact) and it gives me really bad sciatica, just pressing the throttle pedal at a constant 70 mph is very very painful to do for any longer than about 20 mins, as for town driving with a clutch pedal; forget it! I've had to sell my 407sw as the clutch was getting too heavy to use, despite having had surgery in the past, the quack has advised me that more surgery probably won't correct the problem and that my job doesn't help (I'm a teacher so spend all day standing around or pacing up and down a classroom and leaning down to pupils level is really hard to do atm, glad I am on holiday lol) so it's never gunna get any better, oh and I am 30 next week haha, not even that old  So in my case having the cruise on when I was driving 125 miles a day was the only way I could travel that distance without public transport which would take literally 3 times as long due to location, so it is essential for me to drive at constant speeds these days otherwise it was foot to the floor (bit easier than feathering the pedal) and 70 mph dialed into the limiter. Come September I will be able to walk to work which should help a bit and I'm not sure I will replace my 407, just use my CLK more and the X5 when I can get it (raised driving position = less nerve stretch  )
> 
> On the original point though, yes I agree, but on my commute from one end of the A55 to the other, it was a rare occasion (maybe a Friday afternoon when peeps come for bank holiday weekend) was there any traffic that required me to press any pedals; most of the time for the last 5 years, I have accelerated into 6th as fast as possible then for nearly 50 miles haven't had to do anything, just concentrate on the road and my day :thumb:


Now here, is a valid point. If it is your only means through injury or disability...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Because then you can never speed and concentrate on more important stuff like the road. It's rare that you can actually turn on cruise and never adjust it. It's great in average speed areas, especially where traffic is constantly varying speed and obviously in 30mph areas where you don't want to be glancing down at your speedo all the time in case there is a hidden camera van behind a bush.


Hidden camera vans you generally find near a change in speed limits, just behind a bush, back from the road.

I still don't feel the need to keep glancing at the speedo, but, maybe the zed doesn't exactly have brilliant noise insulation, that, the gearing and surroundings generally give it away.

Average speed areas, don't mean you have to keep the same speed, as daily tailbacks on the a14 prove.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Yet strangely I manage it every day without needing to actively concentrate on it.
> 
> Maybe you drive on a road where there is virtually no traffic at all and a nsl, i'm yet to see one where i've been in the uk.


Good for you. You are obviously very talented.

You've not been where I have been obviously. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> Good for you. You are obviously very talented.
> 
> You've not been where I have been obviously. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist


No, I just don't see how so many people can't think for themselves, yet occasionally there are those that can.

Quite possibly, especially if you're a northerner.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Hidden camera vans you generally find near a change in speed limits, just behind a bush, back from the road.
> 
> I still don't feel the need to keep glancing at the speedo, but, maybe the zed doesn't exactly have brilliant noise insulation, that, the gearing and surroundings generally give it away.
> 
> Average speed areas, don't mean you have to keep the same speed, as daily tailbacks on the a14 prove.


No, they're always around in 30 zones here, especially at school times.

I travel daily on the A14. Adaptive cruise or the speed limiter are in use 100% on there as there are only certain spots that attract traffic, the rest is free flowing.

Combined with lane departure avoidance and auto braking I can browse the forums and let the car do the work :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> No, they're always around in 30 zones here, especially at school times.
> 
> I travel daily on the A14. Adaptive cruise or the speed limiter are in use 100% on there as there are only certain spots that attract traffic, the rest is free flowing.
> 
> Combined with lane departure avoidance and auto braking I can browse the forums and let the car do the work :thumb:


Ah i've never seen them except in speed changes...

Around cambridge, it's not free flowing, especially where they put all the average speed cameras in place.

Oooh you cheeky beggar :lol:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> So where does cruise control come in to altering your speed, the point being, to keep a certain speed?
> 
> If it's a skill that you need a gadget to be able to maintain a relatively consistent speed, god help you in traffic jams.
> 
> I'm figuring you can tell who is using cruise control as they're the ones that overtake at +.1 mph, regardless of other road users.


Obviously the finer points of car control are way beyond you, you're obviously in the lower end of the 95% referred to earlier .

Perhaps , with experience and a bit of advanced training , the advantages of cruise and other driver aids will become a bit clearer .

You mentioned a "zed" ? Excuse my ignorance but is this a bmw ? If so it could explain the reason for the low skill set of driving skills and reluctance to use cruise control as most bmw's spend their time hogging "da fast lane innit" and constantly braking / speeding up due to tailgating . :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have cruise control in my S60, but not in my Forester... I use it in the Volvo, especially on our long stretches of open dual carriageways - I use the A90 Perth Dundee route and M90 Perth Edinburgh route a lot in evenings and usually I set the cruise at 65 for a relaxed cruise home  I don't feel that I am not in full control of my car just because I have the cruise set, I am always observing everything going on right around my car whether I am doing 5 mph or 70 mph and will come off the cruise as require and only activate the cruise when it will not put me or other people around me at risk.

At the end of the day, remembering we are driving on roads and not race tracks, I find the best form of car control is observation and anticipation and staying as far as possible one step ahead of everything that is going on... I like to drive my cars as smoothly as possible, but that's just me, I like to relax  

I also never use the cruise in the rain - then you would not be in full control of the car, I like to have my foot on the throttle especially for standing water so I have control of the throttle as required... obviously, same goes for snow and ice, but in these conditions I use my Subaru anyway as it was designed for that. In fact, I would actually say that snow is probably my favourite condition to be out driving in - stay away from the main roads where the chaos is, fresh snow offers a lot more grip that many give it credit for (unless its wet heavy snow), and it gives a different driving experience where you really have to be smooth - and I like driving smoothly, so perhaps this is why I like the snow :driver:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

blackS2000 said:


> Obviously the finer points of car control are way beyond you, you're obviously in the lower end of the 95% referred to earlier .
> 
> Perhaps , with experience and a bit of advanced training , the advantages of cruise and other driver aids will become a bit clearer .
> 
> You mentioned a "zed" ? Excuse my ignorance but is this a bmw ? If so it could explain the reason for the low skill set of driving skills and reluctance to use cruise control as most bmw's spend their time hogging "da fast lane innit" and constantly braking / speeding up due to tailgating . :wave:


Did I hit a nerve? :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I drive mine permanently on cruise, I'm lazy what can I say.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I drive mine permanently on cruise, I'm lazy what can I say.


A: You're always out cruising on the scene
B: Your ford model t only goes at walking pace


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> A: You're always out cruising on the scene
> B: Your ford model t only goes at walking pace


A Everyone knows, so it isn't a secret
B At least my model T has a tape deck so I can actually listen to my Erasure, unlike you. Jealous


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

blackS2000 said:


> Do not understand the reference to being "thrown in your seats " .
> 
> You make better progress by driving at a constant speed i.e. with cruise on , not by varying speed .
> 
> ...


when i your post you said a smoother drive i find it hard to believe varying your speedn by 5 to 10mph makes it a rough ride?

comparing a trip or commute to driving a HGV with limited speeds, time frames and fuel economy?

with a bit of effort isnt the point supposed to be it takes the effort out.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not realy a huge fan of CC, I only realy use it when there are average speed cameras around.I think our roads are too conjested with too many middle lane hoggers and folk doing 45 on the motorway, I would never use it around town/30 zone as its for cruising not start stop as its name would suggest, pretty sure most manuals advise against its use in heavy/slow traffic.I drove a Golf R with active CC fitted a while back and that is a much better proposition as im always concious of where my foot is in realtion to the brake when using normal CC, whereas with active you dont need to worry about braking. My car has a speed limiter and I now prefer using that to CC in camera areas.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> A Everyone knows, so it isn't a secret
> B At least my model T has a tape deck so I can actually listen to my Erasure, unlike you. Jealous


8 track iain, 8 track. Not tape deck


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> 8 track iain, 8 track. Not tape deck


Is that because Erasure only had 8 tracks worth listening to?


----------

